

Microsoft Is Giving People $100 Coupons For Standing In Line For The Surface - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-surface-xbox-music-giveaway-2012-10

======
SlipperySlope
Only the first 100 persons to line up get the premium music service coupons.

